# Binding Suggestions - Capita Birds of Feather



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What features are you looking for? Canting? Easy adjustable highback? 

I've boot size 39-40 and my women's bindings were M or L, depending on binding and boot brand. Best is, to try how your boot fits the binding. Iirc, I had Burton Escapades in L. The Ride Fame now are M. Nice thing with the Ride Fame is that you can adjust the length of the binding to your boot (might as well be the case with other bindings), so I got the perfect fit. Liked the Fame: good response, comfortable, durable, good ratchets, easy adjustable high-back (if you don't like pink, look for the '12 model on sale; that one was black).


----------



## Kata (Oct 24, 2013)

neni said:


> What features are you looking for? Canting? Easy adjustable highback?
> 
> I've boot size 39-40 and my women's bindings were M or L, depending on binding and boot brand. Best is, to try how your boot fits the binding. Iirc, I had Burton Escapades in L. The Ride Fame now are M. Nice thing with the Ride Fame is that you can adjust the length of the binding to your boot (might as well be the case with other bindings), so I got the perfect fit. Liked the Fame: good response, comfortable, durable, good ratchets, easy adjustable high-back (if you don't like pink, look for the '12 model on sale; that one was black).


Sadly the choice is very limited in Iceland and I'm stuck with ordering online which is the problem. I'm ordering the whole set online, board(already choosen), bindings and boots this year.

I will check The Ride Fame out!


----------

